# The secret/How to CORN PILE big buck



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a quick glance on any hunting forum and it’s easy to see that baiting deer is a controversial and heated topic among the deer hunting community. Whether you are for or against baiting, whether it’s legal or illegal in your state, one thing is for certain…..baiting deer with a big corn pile, in cold weather, is a deadly big buck killing tactic.

In Ohio, baiting deer on private ground is 100% legal. I have used corn piles in the past to kill a couple nice late season bucks and with 2013-2014 season winding down, it’s looking like a tactic I may be using in the near future. Before going any farther however, I would like to free myself of accusations and set the record straight. I don’t want my hard work and hunting ability clouded by a blog about baiting.





For me, baiting is a late season tactic only! Used when all the hopes of seeing rut action has expired and cold temperatures and limited hunting opportunities make filling a single, coveted Ohio buck tag a hopeless chore. I do not bait pre-rut or during the rut. I enjoy hunting these periods of the season and feel my properties, ability and chance of shooting a mature buck with out bait are high enough. I feel baiting would take away some of the actual hunt and the feeling of out whiting a big, smart buck. That’s right, I think baiting makes hunting easier, less achieving and that’s simply not something I’m interested durring early season. But there is an exception for every rule and as I said above, mine comes in late season! 

I would also like to add that I don’t hold baiting against any one! To each their own. Where baiting is legal, every hunter has the right to choose if, how and when he or she wants to employ baiting. I have several friends that bait early season and have killed some true giants over a corn pile. We are all hunters and we should stand together.



One of the things that may add to the controversy of baiting, is many think: Once bait goes on the ground, killing a deer is a guarantee. I think many hunters who have never baited and non-hunters, have a notion that hunting bait is as simple as pouring corn onto the ground and pulling the trigger. Although it can be that simple, in my opinion, to kill a big buck on a corn pile you still have to do your home work and play your cards right. Here is the down and dirty on late season big buck corn piles the way I see it.



*Finding a Shooter*



Forget the rules you enforce on yourself in early season, finding a big buck to kill is going to take some intrusion. Many factors dictate where you will find deer in late season. Generally speaking, if you find one deer, you will find many. Things to look for when scouting for late season deer are predominate food sources, high quality bedding with thick cover, thermal barriers, south facing slopes and sun exposer. Finding the food and prefered bedding should get you in the right area. 

The first step in killing a big buck on a corn pile is finding one that will visit a corn pile. I have found some bucks that absolutely will not visit a corn pile. So start laying down some corn piles in areas that you think hold big bucks and see what shows up and when. 100 pounds should do the trick. If you find a shooter buck that is willing to eat from the pile, its time to narrow down where he is coming and how to hunt the buck by making him the most vulnerable.



*Finding the Right Spot*



Remember that late season can make for crunchy walking with snow/ ice and open tree canopy that can make you visible from very long distances. You must find the perfect spot! I have found that fence lines and areas with lots of topography changes make great corn pile locations. Fence lines provide a visual break to approach woodlots and topography changes break the horizon line. However, the spot must be close to the big bucks bedding and regular travel routes.



*Laying the Pile*



It never fails that whenever I start talking baiting with other hunters someone always says a big deer won’t come to a feeder in daylight. From my experience with feeders, most mature deer will not visit them in daylight and lot of times they wont visit them at all! But when you lay down a big pile of corn on the ground……. the game changes!

Go big or go home! Drop 300# in a pile, throw up and camera and walk away for a week. Let the deer find the pile and use it with confidence. If the target shooter buck is using the corn pile in daylight or close to daylight, it’s time to wait for cold weather and a good wind.



*Waiting for the Right Conditions*



I set most late season corn pile tree stands up for a North wind. In Ohio, these are the winds that typically bring cold temperatures and snow. Simply wait for the coldest day in the near future to hunt, big cold fronts or immediately after the target buck hits the corn pile in daylight for the first time. Another great day I have found is the first warm day after a big, long cold front! If the corn pile runs out while waiting, drop another #100 but never let the corn pile run dry.



*Getting It Done*



A few things to remember about corn pile hunting.



1) Forget hunting mornings! Deer are going to visit your corn pile at all hours of the day. So busting deer off the pile will be hard enough mid-day, let alone in the pre-dawn. Don't ruin a day light walking mature buck by bad entries! 


2) Many times, deer will be at the bait site when legal shooting light ends and you will have to bust them off the pile. Always try to do this in a manner that does not pin point you in the stand. I typically have someone run the deer off with an approaching 4 wheeler or vehicle.


3) When it’s really cold, it’s typically really calm. Your stand or blind should be rock steady, roomy and silent. Corn piles also mean lots of deer at close range. Always try to put an obstacle between you and the corn pile. I typically use a large brush pile to help break eye to eye contact.


In closing I have to admit that corn piling deer in late season makes for some really exciting hunting. It's a ton of fun to see what bucks show up that you have never seen before and it's a great way to go into shed season. It also gives you a great outlook for the following season! 

In the last couple weeks, I have ran multiple corn piles on multiple farms and have found ONE shooter buck and I feel he is very killable. Some of you may remember this buck from summer scouting. I call him Shovels, for his eye gaurds that in velvet reminded me of the shovels on a Caribou. I have hung a tree stand for the cold temp's and North-Eastern cold front that is about to hit Ohio and will be making my move on him this week. Wish me luck!

-Corey


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

you gotta use bigger piles man! they eat 300lbs a week in my backyard, haha golden glow rules and he that keeps biggest pile wins!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nyles said:


> Let me know how em tags taste and how many ya gotta eat to fill ya belly!


Dont eat venison either i wont starve


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck on your quest to kill a mature buck on, or going to a corn pile. If you get that feeling of accomplishment and are proud of the buck you shoot then go for it.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Law says you can do it no shame in doing it those that protest it are just preaching their version of ethics


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

medicsnoke said:


> Thats one of the problems I have with baiting....Seems everyone is doing it and its hard to decipher who shot a deer straight up and who didn't. I don't like the idea of it either but I would rather do it then eat my buck tag.


If its legal the question is who gives a fylin poop, what anyone ese thinks?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Good write OP


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Medicsnoke can I sit your corn pile?


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Good write up. I laugh at some of these guys who rail against corn piles or feeders, yet hunt over food plots or trails to a food source:lol:, give me a break.


----------



## trott2478 (Feb 8, 2009)

Id rather kill a buck over bait and eat it then just shoot one for its horns


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Dont make me let my gaurd does out on you! They take they corn personal, they just decoys!


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good post and I agree with almost everything said. Especially the part about not approaching the bait in the morning. 
When I used to bait, I would walk out at noon with corn and stand. I would dump the corn, set up the stand about twenty yards away, then leave.
After letting it sit out one night every deer within a mile knew it was there.
I would return the next evening to hunt. Usually I would only get two or three evening hunts and the set up was "burned out". At that point I would pull my stand and relocate the set up.


----------



## QDM (Aug 30, 2007)

F the baiter haters, if it's legal it's hunting, plain and simple. If it's legal in the state you hunt then go for it. Go piss on some other parade


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck! Interested to see if you can pull this off. I hunted a huge corn pile this year in November. None of the corn was combined.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Good write up for those into baiting. Not sure why those against it need to comment but whatever I guess.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

medicsnoke said:


> Thats one of the problems I have with baiting....Seems everyone is doing it and its hard to decipher who shot a deer straight up and who didn't. I don't like the idea of it either but I would rather do it then eat my buck tag.


The problem I see with your plan is that around here, every woods has a corn pile or feeder. So basically it comes down to who has the best cover for the deer when the weather turns bad. If I had acsess to some of the river bottom, I think that is where the deer are now. I don't think I can make a corn pile big enough to pull them in to my area. Maybe does and fawns, but not big bucks.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Nyles said:


> Let me know how em tags taste and how many ya gotta eat to fill ya belly!


Its not just about the kill. "How" we do it is actually important to some of us just like why we choose archery equipment over guns. It has nothing to do with eating tags.


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

I hunt on privivate property and I use don't bait the deer I choose to call it feeding the deer I use corn and at times Sweet potatoes. Five other hunters also hunt the property and only 1 deer was killed ther this season and he's in my freezer I killed him over a corn pile he was killed Oct 26th 11:30am he yeilded 75lbs of ground meat, backstraps, and cube steaks. If it wasn't for the corn I don't beleive I would have ever got that shot. When I caught up to him I said out loud "Lord if I don't get another deer I already have enough" He was a 9 pointer biggest deer I have ever seen I person. BTW that was the only good shot I got this season.


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

More power to ya. Keeping it straight forward. Like it or not at least this guy is honest and venison taste way better than tag soup that is for sure.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

great write up.......


man I love this forum!!!!!


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

If it legal it's your hunt, but there is a reason it's illegal in allot of states. My 2 cents, good job and super buck.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

07commander said:


> The problem I see with your plan is that around here, every woods has a corn pile or feeder. So basically it comes down to who has the best cover for the deer when the weather turns bad. If I had acsess to some of the river bottom, I think that is where the deer are now. I don't think I can make a corn pile big enough to pull them in to my area. Maybe does and fawns, but not big bucks.


I dont think you can pull deer if they dont already visit the area. IMO, you still gotta do your homework even when running short term bait.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty much agree with all of it. Where legal, it's just another tactic to use.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I have nothing against baiting and have killed my biggest buck over bait. I just don't have time to keep a baiting site going. Bait on brothers
http://youtu.be/yuOyS2XDhbQ


----------



## bowhunter8990 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome write up . It's the exact same as hunting over a man made food plot. Your clearly a intelligent hunter if your getting big deer on your camera like that . Lots of people are jealous unfortunately and seem to judge everyone else but themselves . I wish I could read more write ups like this . Thanks again and fuc the haters


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

plan sounds and looks good to me!:cocktail:


----------



## Whack-N-Track (Aug 10, 2013)

Great article! You're entitled to your own opinion on what you consider "ethical." I agree with everything you said.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome write up! Good luck.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> great write up.......
> 
> 
> man I love this forum!!!!!


I thought so too, very well written and I love the forum but we could elevate the dialog with a little less of the cloaked profanity.


----------



## Tmoney (Dec 26, 2013)

that sure would be fun to see whats movin around. mn use to have a 100 yard rule, now they've really clamped down on anything not mineral or salt during season...


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

300# corn pile? In WI we are limited to 2 gallons and no feeders. A 300# pile laying on snow up here would be asking for a visit from a warden when they spot it from the air, but if its legal there go for it!


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome write up. We have feeders we use out of season but never in season. I wish it was legal here. However I do make piles for wild pigs.... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

good write up. ive got corn out for my gf for this weekend getting alot of bucks on pics and some pretty damn nice ones too. no shame in doing whats legal. i like to call it enhancing a spot not baiting. just so no one gets butthurt or starts their period early or anything like that


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

dpete said:


> 300# corn pile? In WI we are limited to 2 gallons and no feeders. A 300# pile laying on snow up here would be asking for a visit from a warden when they spot it from the air, but if its legal there go for it!


Its in a boss buck gravity feeder they eat all they want when they want. Only rule in MS is to hunt it you must be 100 yards away and not be able to see it, Ive seen feeders in fields behind dirt piles.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Daniel75 said:


> Good write up. I laugh at some of these guys who rail against corn piles or feeders, yet hunt over food plots or trails to a food source:lol:, give me a break.


So, over a big ole pile of corn at 10 yards, do you call that hunting or waiting to shoot? :wink: I really don't care what you do to get your deer, that's your choice as long as it's legal. I just enjoy the hunt for different reasons, and that's my choice. I haven't eaten tag soup in many years either and 100% public land-no food plots either, just thousands of acres of hardwoods, and reclaimed agricultural areas.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

If it is legal in your state-go for it.
Great write up.Same information and tips work for late season food plots too.
Have to find your buck first or those freezing cold sits are just survival practice.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

rackmasterlgw said:


> If it is legal in your state-go for it..


Do u feel like that about about all hunting issues as long as its legal you are cool with it?


----------



## ccy333 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good write up. Thanks!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

> If it is legal in your state-go for it..





> palmatedbuck04
> 
> Do u feel like that about about all hunting issues as long as its legal you are cool with it?



Nope.The OP is within HIS right and this is one of the best write ups I have seen on using bait to harvest a late season buck.Myself, I look at hunting issues separately and make my own decisions.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Great info! Now if I just had a place to hunt where baiting is legal. If I hunted in Ohio I would be doing the same in Jan. Bill Winke in Bowhunting magazine gave very similar tactics in this months magazine. I think many hunters mess up by over hunting in late season. As you said, let the cams and weather tell you when to dive in


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Nyles said:


> Its in a boss buck gravity feeder they eat all they want when they want. Only rule in MS is to hunt it you must be 100 yards away and not be able to see it, Ive seen feeders in fields behind dirt piles.


Having a feeder in operation at all up here is illegal. Baiting is legal in the northern 1/3 of WI but it must be on the ground and no more than 2 gallons worth. When baiting a station it means walking in with about 1/2 of a five gallon bucket of corn/apples and dumping it.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to write an excellent thread on using corn to hunt deer late season. I put out a feeder last year in December so the deer would get use to it. Even a month later they would not come near the feeder. I removed the feeder and just threw the corn on the ground and they tore it up fast. Some deer don't mind feeders and others will avoid it like the plague. I think you write up was spot on and gives a lot of useful information so thanks.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots. 
I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot. 
The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

great early season tactic too


----------



## Adahy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

medicsnoke said:


> I dont think you can pull deer if they dont already visit the area. IMO, you still gotta do your homework even when running short term bait.


Sure ya can.....I didnt call em does...DECOYS.....fer nothin!

you may have a point when you say short term....but if you can bring the does the bucks will follow esp in the rut


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

flopduster said:


> I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots.
> I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot.
> The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


thats funny


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

dpete said:


> Having a feeder in operation at all up here is illegal. Baiting is legal in the northern 1/3 of WI but it must be on the ground and no more than 2 gallons worth. When baiting a station it means walking in with about 1/2 of a five gallon bucket of corn/apples and dumping it.


thats illegal in MS, has to be off the ground or from a broadcast feeder, they dont want piles on the ground to prevent spread of disease like blue tunge


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

talon1961 said:


> So, over a big ole pile of corn at 10 yards, do you call that hunting or waiting to shoot? :wink: I really don't care what you do to get your deer, that's your choice as long as it's legal. I just enjoy the hunt for different reasons, and that's my choice. I haven't eaten tag soup in many years either and 100% public land-no food plots either, just thousands of acres of hardwoods, and reclaimed agricultural areas.


Dont let us catch you sitting anywhere near a oak tree.....shootin bambi while he's not lookin tryin to eat a acorn.....shame on you!

My feeder is 99 yards out my back door pure entertainment....I bowhunt federal public just like you.

Im sure your gonna agree with me here....Federal BOW ONLY public land in the middle of gun season, its the place to be!


----------



## the g1 (Jan 21, 2010)

flopduster said:


> I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots.
> I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot.
> The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


I also plant my food plots every day. It is a lot cheaper and I see more deer.


----------



## mchere (Jan 5, 2014)

Good post. I'm from Ohio and fully agree, baiting with a corn plot may not seem ethical to some, but you're not just hunting, you're also providing a source or food and lively hood for the deer in the area, helping to keep the population at a good standpoint. The county I'm from is always 1 or 2 in deer harvest records.... with the population to support it and we have a lot of or trophy bucks. What I don't agree with is the people who raise the deer year round in a fenced in area, then bring in "hunters" from the city and out of state to harvest the caged animals... that's not hunting.


----------



## LeeT8034 (Sep 14, 2010)

flopduster said:


> I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots.
> I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot.
> The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


this ^


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice post & good luck this week!!


----------



## ccy333 (Oct 8, 2011)

Any update on those bucks medicsnoke?


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Baiting seems like alot of money and effort to me, and if you really need a 300 pound corn pile to kill a deer maybe hunting just isn't your sport.


----------



## Trinity17 (May 22, 2006)

Disagreeing is not hating so get it right.corn guarding is not a form of hunting.it is called baiting for a reason,and yes I bait and yes it is any easy way to get shots at deer.be true and real and call it what it is.not hunting but killingw with no skill involved


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Trinity gets its. It's not hunting in any way, shape, or form


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Good blog and a nice read.


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

In for an update.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

No different than hunting a high fence operation.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Baiting is no worse than using a cross bow, no better either


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Great write up Bro!!! I cant do it in my state but I enjoyed your well written info on the subject. I farm and leave standing corn to hunt over, which is legal.

To the haters just be quite and move on.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the write up...

I had bachelor bucks at my feeder until nov 8 and then they disappeared.

May have to try this next year. 

How do you all keep raccoons, squirrels and birds from devouring you corn piles?


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

I hunt over a feeder with a crossbow. My 9 year old daughter killed her first deer this year. 
Please don't shun us from the hunting world .....


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by flopduster 
I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots. 
I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot. 
The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Good one*

Originally Posted by flopduster 
I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots. 
I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot. 
The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.

^^^^^^^
Good one


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Shoot them......


----------



## kline4303 (Oct 28, 2009)

Say what you want but it works... Sometimes in late season its the only thing you can do to get those big boys to move before dark. Everything in his post is absolutely correct and I agree with all of it. The proof is in the below pics. 2010 and 2013 I killed these over corn piles late season in Ohio. The bigger one with a bow on Feb 3 2010 and the other last week during Ohio Muzzleloader season. The picture with the barn in the background was in numerous outdoor magazines including Field and Stream and Outdoor Life.


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm with the OP on this one. If any hunter kills a deer by legal means I have absolutely no problem with it, and even if I did have a problem who really cares what I think? I've killed deer over corn piles and without corn and I can tell you I hunted every deer just as hard. Each shot was just as intense as the others. The only problem with corn piles is that unless you're a farmer or have a buddy who farms it gets expensive.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Good job kline! That late ML buck was sure run down from the rut and stress of the winter season. Looks like a doe in the face. Beautiful trophies. I love late season ML deer.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

544daniel, spray on plants with spray doc a mixture of cooking oil for it to stick ,wAter and eggs shook up . Lasts for a couple hard rains or go buy a solar powered electric fence maybe even theplot saver ribbon type.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

544daniel said:


> I hunt over a feeder with a crossbow. My 9 year old daughter killed her first deer this year.
> Please don't shun us from the hunting world .....


Not the hunting world just the archery world:wink:


----------



## piute (Dec 30, 2012)

Again we all have opinions that may or may not be a popular choice! 
The OP does an excellent job with his post he states that it is not his first choice of harvesting his deer but a fallback after unsuccessfully taking a deer during the first of the season. After hard hunting through the season and it seems that the deer have eluded the hunter he decides that its time for venison and tries to make the harvest easier. Some do this by setting out bait, settling for a smaller buck or switching to a firearm. I do have a problem with parents/teachers that take youngsters out and shoot something without ever explaining what the hunt really means,no reverence for the animal,poor ethics and many times they are just not very good hunters! I see many of the younger generation hunters that whine and complain about the hunt until they take an animal then it's all good again. Some of the replies show that some people think shooting an animal is the hunt, while others realize the hunt happens way before you let the arrow or bullet fly! My 2cnt's


----------



## mikebar4 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice write up.. 
Why is it that a nice post full of info gets bashed?? I myself, do not hunt over corn but I'm not going to bash the guy for the information. I have friends who puts corn out religiously, although its illegal here in MS, but its not my prob and I can care less. If the game warden finds it, then the guys have to face the consequences. But it no sweat off my back either way. 
I see pics of monster bucks that are def bucks of a lifetime. Lots of them have great stories behind them about how they watched the deer for so may years, have them on camera in velvet, etc.. Then all of the sudden someone chimes in and tells em how they messed up and something they could have done better...... Really.
Come on guys,, before long its gonna be where no one puts pics or stories on here because of all of the critics.... just my .02


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

CarpCommander said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, as am I.
> 
> Extreme language is not tolerated on AT
> 
> ...


No need for name calling but x2


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

medicsnoke said:


> No need for name calling but x2


I usually don't, but he did call a friend of mine a 'cheater'. Anyone who has ever put out any kind of attractant for deer know it's far from guaranteed. It may give you an edge in some situations, but it's not even close to 'cheating'.

(...tried to edit my other post but I'm past the time limit)


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

CarpCommander said:


> I usually don't, but he did call a friend of mine a 'cheater'. Anyone who has ever put out any kind of attractant for deer know it's far from guaranteed. It may give you an edge in some situations, but it's not even close to 'cheating'.
> 
> (...tried to edit my other post but I'm past the time limit)


I am a perfect example of putting a feeder and trail corn out, in my first full-time year of hunting, and being skunked.

Baiting is indeed, NO guarantee...


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great post!! I am all for all forms of legal hunting. If baiting were legal in Indiana, I would follow your suggestions to a T. Good for you and good luck on your next giant buck...


----------



## HuntGolf SkiVT (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice post OP. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience again. Good Luck!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for the nice comments on this thread. I enjoyed writing it but to be honest, it's a BLOG I've wrote many times, only to trash and never post. Someone above used the word TABOO and I feel this was a great way to explain how I feel/any many feel about baiting deer. I have been fortunate to harvest some really great bucks in my lifetime, all but two were killed in the late October and early November in fair chase conditions, *with out* bait and I don't want anyone to discredit my abilities because I have. However, after the feedback from this post and feedback on other forums....I no longer think that baiting is the black sheep I thought it was. Thanks AT

-Corey


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

as far as i am concerned I dont hunt late season for my health... i mean who does? If i can get on a buck I will and if not ill slam does. I used a similar set up to kill a big 8 pointer 12/20/13 and you still have to play the wind. not like they are going to disregard their life for food.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

A buddy of mine busted this one on a corn pile Monday and another buddy busted a bigger one tonight. Couldn't ask for better weather for the final weeks of Ohio deer season!


----------



## grnhd (Nov 15, 2013)

flopduster said:


> I don't hunt over corn piles, I use food plots.
> I usuallly surface plant an 8'x8' plot with corn at a rate of 2# per square foot.
> The deer around here always eat my seed before it ever starts growing but I don't give up, sometimes I replant it twice a week.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

medicsnoke said:


> A buddy of mine busted this one on a corn pile Monday and another buddy busted a bigger one tonight. Couldn't ask for better weather for the final weeks of Ohio deer season!


Soooo, when are we going to see you behind some antlers Corey?!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

wish we could do it in pa! corn pile up


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Ack said:


> Soooo, when are we going to see you behind some antlers Corey?!


Got one week to get it done. I just got the go ahead to hunt the neighbors and he has a 5 acre standing soy bean patch!


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Might be time to start those corn piles


----------

